# Midnight Chronicles



## mac1504 (Jul 18, 2008)

It appears that Fantasy Flight Games Studio (and Landroval Studio) has finished their Midnight movie, _Midnight Chronicles_.

http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/midnight/index.html

They're doing a special screening for cast and crew before they ship the movie out to distribution. I wonder what kind of distribution deal they received (I'm going to play it safe and guess direct-to-dvd) and if they'll be having a showing of it at GenCon (in which case I might have to make a special trip down)?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 18, 2008)

mac1504 said:


> They're doing a special screening for cast and crew before they ship the movie out to distribution. I wonder what kind of distribution deal they received (I'm going to play it safe and guess direct-to-dvd) and if they'll be having a showing of it at GenCon (in which case I might have to make a special trip down)?



I just hope I'm going to be able to order it through Amazon.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jul 18, 2008)

mac1504 said:


> I wonder what kind of distribution deal they received (I'm going to play it safe and guess direct-to-dvd)




The question for me is, will it be bad enough for the Sci-Fi channel to show it?


----------



## mac1504 (Aug 18, 2008)

Brown Jenkin said:


> The question for me is, will it be bad enough for the Sci-Fi channel to show it?




It appears that FFG has decided to split the two hour movie they had created in to two pilot episodes, and they are reportedly shopping the pilots around for distribution currently. I read here that they are possibly pitching the pilot and a series bible to Spike and Sci-Fi.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Aug 19, 2008)

Weren't they going to show it at Gen Con? If so, did that happen?

I'd like to hear more about this one. Either way, I'll no doubt buy the DVD anyhow.


----------



## mac1504 (Aug 19, 2008)

From what I have read on GamingReport.com, the screenings in fact did happen. 

I'm wondering if there will be a DVD now, if they are hoping to have it picked up for some kind of syndication on TV.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 20, 2008)

I was at one of the GenCon screenings.

First off, make no mistake. This is not a standalone movie; it's a pilot episode of a TV series. There is little if any resolution, with multiple plot strands left dangling, and even a "To be continued..." notation at the end. So if you were hoping to get hold of it as a movie unto itself, be warned; it doesn't stand alone.

However, if you judge it as what it is (a TV pilot), it's really pretty good. The acting and production values were surprisingly high in most instances, and most of the ongoing plotlines were more than interesting enough to draw my attention.

It's not _perfect_, of course. The fight choreography needs work, and the entire episode could stand to have a few minutes trimmed out in editing. But then, pilots are usually pretty rough, and I've yet to see a successful TV series that didn't dramatically improve after the first episode (or few).

It's _certainly_ better than most Sci-Fi original programming, and if FFG can get actually get a company to take it to series, I'll be watching it.


----------



## mac1504 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I take it they showed both episodes at the screenings then? Does it stay true to the Midnight canon? Do they talk of the Fell, the Sundering, Izrador and the Night Kings? Any really memorable parts that stood out to you?

Sorry for the barrage of questions, but I'm a huge Midnight fan and I've been waiting a long time for this to come out, not to mention I believe the future of the Midnight product line is riding on the success (or failure) of this venture by FFG.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 20, 2008)

mac1504 said:


> Thanks for the review. I take it they showed both episodes at the screenings then?




They showed a single move/episode, that ran for almost two hours, and said nothing about there being any other part yet in existence. So apparently it wasn't broken into two parts after all. 



> Does it stay true to the Midnight canon? Do they talk of the Fell, the Sundering, Izrador and the Night Kings?




I'm only passingly familiar with Midnight canon. But yes, it does heavily involve the fact that Izrador fell to earth and is now the only deity accessible by the mortal races. The Legates rule and pass judgment in Izrador's name, and in fact the main character (who is, interestingly, the main villain, not the main hero) is a Legate.

There's only passing mention of the Night Kings, at least in this first episode.



> Any really memorable parts that stood out to you?




There are a few particularly atmospheric scenes. In general, I was more impressed by the overall quality than any specific details.


----------



## mac1504 (Aug 20, 2008)

Mouseferatu said:


> The Legates rule and pass judgment in Izrador's name, and in fact the main character (who is, interestingly, the main villain, not the main hero) is a Legate.




Does it appear that the main character (Mag Kiln) will be a constant in the series? Do they talk of his astirax (spirit animal that can sniff out magic and those that use magic)?

Thanks again for answering questions.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Aug 21, 2008)

This is coming to sound promising. I'm hoping to see this get picked up by some network now and also get sold in iTunes. I'd gladly pay to buy each episode.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 21, 2008)

mac1504 said:


> Does it appear that the main character (Mag Kiln) will be a constant in the series? Do they talk of his astirax (spirit animal that can sniff out magic and those that use magic)?




No mention (that I caught) of an "astirax." But yeah, Mag Kiln seems to be as much of a focus for the series (if not more) than any of the heroes. Obviously, that could change or prove misleading, given that this is a pilot episode, but that's certainly how it appears.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 22, 2008)

Saw the showing, man...it was MUCH better than the D&D movies (both of them).

Despite the budget, they pulled it off.

This gets my vote.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree with all this, with a few differences.

I thought the script (characters speaking) was a little stiff.

And I want this now!


Mouseferatu said:


> I was at one of the GenCon screenings.
> 
> First off, make no mistake. This is not a standalone movie; it's a pilot episode of a TV series. There is little if any resolution, with multiple plot strands left dangling, and even a "To be continued..." notation at the end. So if you were hoping to get hold of it as a movie unto itself, be warned; it doesn't stand alone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 23, 2008)

Mouseferatu said:


> But yeah, Mag Kiln seems to be as much of a focus for the series (if not more) than any of the heroes. Obviously, that could change or prove misleading, given that this is a pilot episode, but that's certainly how it appears.




I find this entirely plausible for Midnight.  Let's face it, in this world heroes are often blips that flare out quickly in the face of overwhelming odds and disadvantages.  The story of a single legate and the multiple heroes he sees come and go would be very appropriate.


----------

